# Hoarding shows



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

They give cats a bad rep, dont they??

Everytime i watch one of those shows, i get so angry if htey have cats. I know plenty of clean, regular people with well taken care of cats. Its bad publicity for cat lovers! lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It did seem like the animal hoarding shows were centering on cats, but now they've had dog, bird and even rat hoarders featured on the shows. I can't watch them, makes me feel claustrophobic or something. 

But it also makes me feel "normal" - I *only* have FOUR cats! I don't get to say that very often. :grin:


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I personally think one of the reasons you see cats mostly in the shows is because, well, cats are hoarded most. A lot of places have regulations on your dogs. They control how many you can have, require tags and vaccinations, etc. I also know a lot of different places have requirements regarding different rodents and whatnot. Like here it is illegal to own a ferret that isn't spayed/neutered unless you are a licensed breeder. Unfortunately it seems like cats get neglected so much by the law. In my county you are only allowed to own up to 2 dogs and they must be licensed. There is no limit on the number of cats you can own. I had lived right next door to a hoarder. They had more cats then I could count and literally had kittens dying in the front yard. The state wouldn't do anything, they said the numbers weren't illegal. The only way I was able to get those poor cats help was to get the department of sanitation involved.

I do hate that it happens and is so publicized though. People now automatically assume that you are a hoarder by your numbers and not by how the animals are cared for. Hoarding isn't about numbers, it's about an inability to properly care for the number you have and refusing to believe that this is damaging to the animals.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate these shows. They honestly creep me out. I know that it is a reality that these people exist, but I do not want to be reminded of it any time I watch a show on animal planet. I also hate watching ads for the show. Too bad there are shows that I enjoy on APL 

But I think cats are the most common animal horded. We've all heard about the crazy cat lady. It's been used for eccentric characters and for comedy but I find it quite disturbing and do not think it is something that should be laughed at.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

In my city the law is 2 "large" pets. 2 dogs, OR 2 cats, OR 1 each.
And yes, it is enforced. My sister's friend got a cat taken away, because Animal Control was doing a random neighborhood check and saw 2 cats and a dog in the back yard.

Also, the limit for "small" animals (hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, birds, etc.) is 6
Not sure how they enforce that, unless somebody makes a complaint and they have really good reason to come in the house and check.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

wow that is strict. 2 pets! I'd be in trouble! My city is allowed 6 pets total cats, dogs, ferrets. They don't regulate small furries.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Well, it seems that most apartments only let you have 1 cat anyway, despite city laws. Not that I plan on moving any time soon, but I look just to keep up with the availability... I saw ONE place that would let me keep *both* cats. And even with the one allowed, is very few... seems that if you rent, heaven forbid you have something that COULD make a mess of the place.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I only watch those shows to freak myself out into not getting more than 4 cats ever. A lot of my friends already think I'll become a crazy cat lady because I talk about cats a lot. I only do that because I don't have good social skills with people and don't have the patience for dogs(our dog has used up all I had left) and cats are the best thing I've found so far. 

I think the only laws we have here regarding cats is that some breeds(like Savannas) aren't legal. I looked up the laws for my state on pets and all that came up was dogs this dogs that.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I hate those shows because it seems that most of the cats taken are PTS because they are like feral cats because they are not socialized. It's a shame. These people don't realize that the animals suffer because they don't have the money to properly feed and care for them so a lot of the cats end up with diseases that spread. It is said that these hoarders do this because of a void in there early childhood. I don't watch them anymore because I get so upset that these innocent cats are PTS.

Kathy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

razzle said:


> I hate those shows because it seems that most of the cats taken are PTS because they are like feral cats because they are not socialized. It's a shame. These people don't realize that the animals suffer because they don't have the money to properly feed and care for them so a lot of the cats end up with diseases that spread. It is said that these hoarders do this because of a void in there early childhood. I don't watch them anymore because I get so upset that these innocent cats are PTS.
> 
> Kathy


I agree. I get upset for the same reason-PTS. Plus our TNR group had to deal with a hording situation and the cats were in such bad shape it broke your heart to see it. I hate shows like that. I cant watch them. I have enough that upsets me right in my own town let alone torture myself watching it on tv. I read somewhere that women who are hoarders a majority of them were $exually abused as children.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We had a real-life hoarding case here a few days ago, 500 roosters used for cockfighting. They were too vicious and most had to be put down. 

Well, I guess that's not hoarding, but still.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think that is hoarding. Chicken need xx square feet to live in and have a quality of life. 
Im sure the people who were arrested for this got a slap on the hand and then it was left up to rescues and city government to shell out the big bucks to resolve it! Am I right!?


----------



## calamityjane (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and take the risk of sounding like I don't know what the heck I'm talking about. The cockfighting case was probably more of a matter of some people being real *censoredcensored* since it seems as if they were more for sport rather than collected because folk with mental illness meant to be kind and then couldn't deal with their problem. I suspect the chickens were probably put down, but I tend to be pretty jaded in regard to most anything that involves animals fighting for sport.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I think those shows are depressing, but I still love to watch them. Yeah, I'm a bit odd. :/

I always feel terrible for the animals. But I also feel bad for the people too. Yes, they are keeping the animals in horrible conditions, but some of them genuinely care (emotionally) for the animals, and are usually compensating for something. I hope they can get better and live healthy, happy lives.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> ...They were too vicious and most had to be put down.


I think they should have kept the roosters and put the people down.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's only a misdemeanor.



> About 550 birds were discovered in pens on a property nearby, he said.
> 
> Authorities used lethal injections to kill about 300 birds, most of which were roosters, DeSousa said. The birds could not be adopted because they would kill other birds, he said. There also was a chance they could fall into the wrong hands and be bred or used for fighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

These hoarding shows always portray these folks with multiple animals as living in filth and being mentally ill. And because there is always a percentage of the audience that will jump to a false conclusion that all people with multiple animals are mentally ill living in filth, this will end up having an impact on those of us who choose to have multiple pets. I had a heck of time finding a rental that would accept more than 2 cats. I even got the unsolicited solution of taking the "extras" to the animal shelter - Hmm and which teen-aged kitty should I start with... Floors are clean, litter boxes get cleaned twice a day, kitties are fed on clean dishes, dishes are washed, counters are scrubbed in my house. Could be growing up on a working farm - if you have animals you take care of them. Pets you care for until they die or rehome. Stock animals are cared for until they become food. Clean water, Clean barn/feedlot, plenty of good food. And yes we did have a couple of milk cows that became "pets" when they got too old. Also gave me a pragmatic practical mindset. The story about the cockfighting seizure: We raised 500-700 chickens a year (became Southern fried chicken) and why on earth they would inject chickens to kill them is beyond my understanding. The 300 chickens that were killed could have provided 1200 meals at the homeless shelter/food bank . If not used as people food the Animal Shelter could have fed how many cats & dogs? What a waste of an animals life.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Never mind myself, I don't think I'd want my cat or dog eating a bird that was living in filth and eating who-knows-what, plus whatever drugs they may have given them to make them even more mean.


----------



## calamityjane (Feb 20, 2011)

I love chickens to death, but they are the stupidest snots alive and will eat anything before them that appears to be edible, whether or not it was fed to them by humans, so I don't think there would have been too much of a change in that regard? (Someone correct me if I'm wrong. bkitty?) I don't know if they'd have picked up any diseases or if their living situation would have been a risk or not. 
(Note to Self: Find 'Chickenforum.com' to join.)


----------



## calamityjane (Feb 20, 2011)

calamityjane said:


> I love chickens to death, but they are the stupidest snots alive and will eat anything before them that appears to be edible, whether or not it was fed to them by humans, so I don't think there would have been too much of a change in that regard? (Someone correct me if I'm wrong. bkitty?) I don't know if they'd have picked up any diseases or if their living situation would have been a risk or not.
> (Note to Self: Find 'Chickenforum.com' to join.)


Doubleposting. Forgive! I meant to bring things back on topic since I was kind of derailing them and ran out of time:

I've definitely noticed an increase in people who are quick to tell me 'not to hoard' since The Hoarders has been on the air. Cashier actually lectured me last time around! 

Dear World:

Please do not lecture us pet owners about hoarding until you know what you are talking about.

Lots of Love,

calamityjane


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

People tell me all the time I'm a crazy cat lady for having just four cats. I'll admit to watching the Hoarding shows, if only because it does solidify in me the fear to never ever ever let my babies live in terrible conditions.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I like watching these shows. I think they bring awareness. Are there misconstrued facts and stereotypes reinforced at times? Yes, I agree, but for the most part, they let people see what can happen when people don't take care of their animals and lets others know there are real laws and consequences out there for this type of behavior.

I also do agree it is sad how many animals are put down on these shows, but the hoarders created and nurtured these toxic environments and because of the numbers they keep cannot socialize them properly. In turn, they end up giving the animals a certain death sentence. Again, it brings awareness as to why hoarding negatively impacts the entire community not just the personal lives of the hoarders themselves.


----------



## carnivorouszoo (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm, I watch these shows to keep me motivated to keep up on everything. People, for some reason seem to think it is fun to report us to any and all authorities just to see us get in trouble if one teeny thing is not perfect. I only have 1 cat but I do have 2 house rabbits, about 13 pet mice, and 7 corn snakes. If anyone knew I might be turned in for being a hoarder and then I would lose everyone because one of my rabbits is an angora and since he is a house rabbit they think he should be clipped, I brush him daily. Its so relaxing and since he was beat before he came to me its a good exercise for him to learn not all people are bad. Also one of the snakes I have was given to me because I finally convinced the people who had him and another (whom we lost during treatment, poor girl) that they were hurting them with how they cared for them, has scars from 1) being fed live in a too small container, 2) scale rot) and 3) being allowed to slither around loose and not watched properly then having a sliding door slammed shut on his tail. He came to us sick and FAT. He looks better but I have very little proof beyond the fact my vet will testify that he consulted for me to treat him over the counter. My vet does not know snakes much but he put in some good research and confirmed my own with herp vets that I could not get to because of cost of gas and distance. I only had to pay him once for a sit down consult to map out research and initial treatment.

Sad that these days a hoarder can simply mean someone with more than one pet, and a backyard breeder can be someone with more than one of any species. Rediculous.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> ...Hoarding isn't about numbers, it's about an inability to properly care for the number you have and refusing to believe that this is damaging to the animals.


Most animal control agencies will not remove animals who are properly being taken care of, and kept in a clean space conducive for growth and a healthy life for the animal. They do not seek to take in animals unnecessarily so they can be put down. They are already overcrowded and are not in the business of collecting animals for the sake of doing so. They are there to help and protect the animals in need. 

They are also aware that there are vindictive people who misuse the system (neighbors with gripes, etc.). So, basically if your animals are well cared for and kept in a large enough space, there should be no problems unless you are violating a lease or a city ordinance which stipulates the number of animals you can have. These types of ordinances are usually the exception. Very few places actually have them. So in most cases, if there is nothing to hide, these fears are unfounded.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I often wonder how the city they live in doesn't get involved. My town has a 3 dog and 3 cat limit, which we are at in my household! I can't stand for my litter box to get skipped a day in cleaning so I can't imagine the smell in those homes! I watch the shows on occassion and I'm so sad for those people and the pets. Most of them have a mental/emotional reason for the hoarding and that's sad. There was a woman with severe depression on last night. I went to bed before I could see the end though.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont even want to know what those homes smell like!! eew. lol

I know we have a 2 dog limit here, but im not sure if cats are as closely regulated. 

Ive always found it silly though that dogs require licensing but cats dont. Theyre both pets right?

But they are talking about not having to license dogs anymore either - it really is just a money grab. Needing vaccinations makes sense, but just to own one you need a piece of paper, doesnt make sense.

We slacked on that, well, to be honest, totally forgot, the last couple years max was here. Nobody noticed. lol


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

We have to license dogs, cats and ferrets in my town. I think its different everywhere.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We license men here. It's a good law.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> We license men here. It's a good law.


Too bad there's not a leash law along with the license law. :wink


----------

